# Beer Fest vs Beer League



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

So, I've just got finished watching both these movies, Beer Fest last night for the first time, and Beer League a couple weeks ago. Both were very entertaining movies, but not very similar past the fact that they're both comedies, both have beer in the title, and neither should be watched when children are around. 

With that last bit in mind let's start with what's fresh on my mind, Beer Fest. This movie stars the same cast that was in the super-hilarious Super Troopers movie. The basic plot for the movie is a pair of Americans stumble in a ways upon an ultra secret competition called Beer Fest. It's a big drinking contest that pairs different countries' best drinkers against each other in drinking games such as quarters, beer pong, and a host of others that were held during many a college frat kegger. The movie itself starts off pretty slowly and truthfully I didn't think I was going to like this movie based on the first few minutes. Bad acting and what seemed like no plot at all at first kind of threw me off. It quickly picked up as the plot actually showed it's face. It turned out to be a very funny movie, and I'm glad because after about fifteen minutes I almost turned it off. The audio was actually quite good in this movie. The dynamics of the movie may have you reaching for the volume control if your kids are in bed. Even this may not help out the couple times that made my pictures shake just a bit with some bass heavy music and one (quite literal) gut rumbling belch. The video was nothing fantastic, but it was good enough. The extras are plentiful, with 2 separate commentary tracks, a beer 101 tutorial and interviews with the cast that are fall in the floor laughing 

Beer League was also a good comedy. Starring Artie Lang, which most may know from the Howard Stern show, this movie follows an alcoholic, drug abusing, unemployed mid 30's man who still lives at home with his mother. To help pass the time in the summer he is part of a softball league, and of course his team is the worst. He gets his team in a series of altercations with another team in the league and after several arrests by the police, he has to in turn his team around so they won't be thrown out of the league. Though the acting is not that great in this movie either, it is also very funny and definitely worth at least a rental. As an added feature to this movie, Ralph Macchio plays a decent size part in the movie. It was a bit weird not seeing him in a karate uniform and being chased around by a small japanese man. The audio and video quality is nothing notable at all. Barely any use of the surround speakers and the only bits from the subwoofer really are when music is being played. The video is acceptable enough not to take away from the movie. 

If I were to have to pick one based on the entire package, I would pick Beer Fest, mainly because of the welcome added extras. Both movies are very funny, so don't think that one is really better than the other. They're both good. 

Beer Fest

Video 3/5 stars
Audio 3.5/5 stars
Movie 3.5/5 stars
DVD extras 4.5/5 stars



Beer League

Video 2.5/5 stars
Audio 2/5 stars
Movie 3.5/5 stars
DVD extras 2.5/5 stars.


----------

